
Evernote Raises $70M At $1B Valuation To Prep For IPO, And Next 100 Years - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/05/03/evernote-70-million/
======
nextparadigms
Every web/app company seems to be a billion dollar company with a couple of
year's work these days. It would be nicer if we'd see as many billion dollar
solar panel companies or something.

